# Prix iPod nano : Apple store vs Amazon



## Elianora la blanche (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

d'abord désolée si ce n'est pas le bon endroit, mais je ne trouve pas de meilleur forum où poser ma question.

J'envisage très très fortement d'acheter le dernier iPod nano.
Je l'ai vu en vente sur Amazon à 170 et je me demande ce qui peut justifier un prix presque 30 moins cher que l'Apple store.

Je crains une révision plus ancienne, ou quelque chose de ce style.
Ne sachant quoi graver, la gravure ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça.

merci d'avance d'écarter tout doute en moi !


----------



## fandipod (1 Mai 2009)

Ecoute, tu vas sur :http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod?mco=MTE2ODM. 

C'est le refurb d'Apple. Il y a des ipod nano dernière génération vraiment pas cher. Regarde et tiens mois au jus.


----------



## Elianora la blanche (1 Mai 2009)

Salut !

je connaissais le refurb store.
Par contre, même question : pourquoi, si c'est exactement les mêmes que ceux actuellement en vente sur le store normal, sont-ils 30 moins cher ?

mon nano actuel (2ème génération) est une rev A et hélas, j'ai quelques soucis avec, je voudrais éviter de retomber sur une rev A (et avec le bol que j'ai, je vais risque de mal tomber avec les produits du refurb ^^)


----------



## fandipod (1 Mai 2009)

Tout est expliqué..http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/refurbfaq_popup;)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

Produits Reconditionnés Certifiés Apple

Questions & réponses :
(1) Qu'est-ce qu'un produit reconditionné certifié Apple ?

C'est un produit Apple d'occasion soumis à la procédure de reconditionnement très stricte d'Apple avant d'être mis en vente. Bien que seuls quelques articles aient fait l'objet d'un retour en raison de problèmes techniques, tous les articles sont soumis aux contrôles qualité rigoureux d'Apple.

Ces produits sont en parfait état de fonctionnement, mais sont vendus en tant que produits reconditionnés. Comme ces produits reconditionnés ont été sortis de leurs emballages et manipulés, ils peuvent présenter des défauts esthétiques mineurs, comme des éraflures ou des décolorations.

Tous les Produits Reconditionnés Certifiés Apple :

sont soumis à une batterie complète de tests (y compris un débogage intégral),
sont réparés par remplacement de toute pièce défectueuse identifiée lors des tests,
font l'objet d'une inspection et d'un nettoyage minutieux,
sont reconditionnés avec manuels appropriés, câbles, nouveaux coffrets, etc.,
incluent les logiciels d'exploitation fournis d'origine avec les articles, ainsi que les logiciels personnalisés offerts avec ces systèmes,
reçoivent une nouvelle référence et un nouveau numéro de série,
passent une dernière inspection qualité avant d'être ajoutés au stock de vente des produits reconditionnés.
est livré dans un emballage spécial et comprend les éléments appropriés (manuels, câbles, etc.) livrés à lorigine avec le produit.
Les modèles iPod reconditionnés sont livrés avec les éléments figurant sur la page « En savoir plus ».
Les procédures de reconditionnement suivent les mêmes règles techniques de base que les procédures de test des produits finis Apple.

(2) A quoi dois-je m'attendre lorsque j'achète un produit reconditionné certifié Apple ?

À des réductions substantielles
À un article parfaitement opérationnel avec une documentation complète
À l'assurance que cet article correspond aux normes de qualité intransigeantes d'Apple et que ses composants défectueux ont été remplacés par des pièces Apple d'origine
(3) Puis-je souscrire un AppleCare Protection Plan pour un produit reconditionné certifié Apple ?

Tous les produits reconditionnés certifiés Apple sont couverts par une garantie limitée Apple d'un an. Pour étendre cette couverture, vous pouvez souscrire un AppleCare Protection Plan. Ce plan prolonge jusqu'à trois ans la couverture de votre Produit Reconditionné Certifié Apple.


Voilà l'explication


----------



## cinemashow (7 Mai 2009)

J'ai acheté un iPod Shuffle (2ème génération) il y a 2 mois sur le Refurb ---> Nickel ! 

A conseiller au petits budgets (et à tout le monde en fait)


----------



## fandipod (7 Mai 2009)

Je trouve l'invention du refurb remarquable!!! Encore un plus pour Apple


----------



## ninogan (26 Janvier 2011)

je cherche en ce moment un ipod nano 5eme génération orange ou vert 8go!les prix sont hauts et c'est trés sompliqué dans trouver un!!!:mouais:
si vous aviez un site ou je pourrais trouver ceci???
merci d'avance!
ps: voici le prix que je peut mettre au max:150


----------

